# Step Away From The Bay !



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

What is it with that place, it's just too easy to play. I must ban myself for a few weeks, it's getting unhealthy for my poor bank balance :shocking:

I've acquired a couple of wristwatches from said on line auction emporium. The Talis just caught my eye, and the Ricoh is a present to me from my Wife for my Birthday in July. Apparently I have to hand it over when the Postie drops it in :lol:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

that Ricoh appear to have been on steroids at some point!!


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

your not on your own there , I have got to give it a miss too :wallbash:


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Chunky ........... ain't it :gunsmilie:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

davehutch said:


> your not on your own there , I have got to give it a miss too :wallbash:


Add me to that too ......


----------



## Alex.m (Jul 10, 2010)

Those really are 2 nice watches. Well done.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

I have a Ricoh but it's got copious quantities of wabi!!

From what I remember the last time I handled it (probably eight years ago!!) the wach kept reasonable time and started up as soon as it was picked up!

The case is nice quality stainless but the paint on the dial suffered terribly!!










Sorry about the rubbish pic :wallbash:

Cheers, John


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice that John. I do like Ricoh.


----------

